# 24 hour layover in Frankfurt and 24 hour layover in Prague?



## ValHam (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a stopover for 24 hours in Frankfurt and Prague - Can I see anything in Frankfurt - is the airport close to the downtown area in these cities?

What hotel would be good for a layover - I hope to make the best of my short time in these two cities.  Thanks kindly Valerie


----------



## Pedro (Dec 31, 2013)

In Frankfurt I'd recommend the Sheraton Towers. It is adjacent to the airport, and the walk will take you a couple of minutes to get there in a covered walkway. The train station is also adjacent to the hotel so you can take the S9 or S8 trains to the city. They come every 15 minutes IIRC, and the journey takes a little over 10 minutes. Very convenient!


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 2, 2014)

These are two very different cities.  Prague is a medieval gem, and 24 hours is hardly enough time to do it justice.  I have stayed in several medieval properties in the old town, which adds to the charm, but I do not recall the names.  I found them on www.booking.com .  I have also stayed a couple of times in the Grand Hotel Europa on Wencelas Square, an easy walk to the Old Town.

Frankfurt was bombed to oblivion in WWII and rebuilt in a bland modern style.  It is not where I would want to overnight. One guidebook calls it ''the most un-German German city''. The only restored area is a few buildings right around Romerburg Square.  When I have had to overnight for the Frankfurt airport, I have stayed at one of the more interesting towns in the area that did not suffer WWII bomb damage.  Limburg on the Lahn is my favorite, and is a ~15 minute train ride on the fast train one stop from the airport. There are a nice hotel or two in medieval buildings right in the Old Town. Bad Homburg is also close and interesting - a spa town with an interesting castle, but I was driving that time and am not sure of the train connections.


----------



## johnfornal (Jan 12, 2014)

*Have a week left*

Hi Caroline,  

We will be in Europe for seven weeks but the last week is yet unplanned...Prague 4/4 to 4/12 and flying home from Frankfurt 4/18 so the Rhineland is being considered but should I try for Berlin or even another choice to see in that time frame?

Germany seems too stern and expensive but we will be in and out of Paris for about two weeks...hopefully spending less than $200/day.

The report on Frankfurt is accurate but Prague and a short drive to Poland takes about at least a week to appreciate...

We spent a full week enjoying the Spring Classical Music Festival in Budapest about ten years ago and still speak of the wonders of that trip....

Please offer me your thoughts.  Thanks

John


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2014)

Berlin has a lot more to see of historical and cultural interest than Frankfurt, especially when you add the palaces at nearby Potsdam.


----------

